# Brittany September



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all, going to Brittany for first two weeks in September.
Never been before and would like some tips on what the must see, must do's are.

Is two weeks enough to see it all or should we pace ourselves and just do a bit? which bit?!

We have two dogs with us if that relevant and will be heading down from Calais.

thanks!


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*France*

Hi Stepps, we spent 2 months touring Brittany last Sept/Oct. I think in 2 weeks you should maybe stick to a smaller area. The coastline is amazing and we may go again this year. October was sunny every day and all the carparks remove the height barriers so Motorhomers can park up. Will have a look at my diary and pick a couple of my favourite areas for you. Ian.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We did Brittany area last year from Calais, we like using the Aire at Concarneau and campsite at Pors Poron (owned by nice English family) plus other Aires, but we ended up booking return ferry from Le Havre/Portsmouth to cut down travelling time.
Have a good time


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Brittainy , such a wise choice.

Don`t dash about . We did eight years in a row. Kids pressure.
Gulf de Morbihan seems to have its own micro climate.
La Trinite sur mer and Carnac.

If we are lucky we may bump into you.

dave p


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

we will look out for you, thanks


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

I would definitely recommend Benodet, Concarneau, and the Golfe du Morbihan (particularly Vannes).

Mind you, I have always been there in a boat in the past. Looking forward to doing it in the motorhome.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'll be there 4th to 10th somewhere


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Benodet*



timontrak said:


> I would definitely recommend Benodet, Concarneau, and the Golfe du Morbihan (particularly Vannes).
> 
> Mind you, I have always been there in a boat in the past. Looking forward to doing it in the motorhome.
> 
> Cheers - Tim


Benodet is very much a Must Do.

TM


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

stepps110 said:


> Hi all, going to Brittany for first two weeks in September.
> Never been before and would like some tips on what the must see, must do's are.
> 
> Is two weeks enough to see it all or should we pace ourselves and just do a bit? which bit?!
> ...


You must visit the standing stones they make Stonehenge look like lego

http://www.mkzdk.org/carnac/rows.html

http://www.mkzdk.org/carnac/

and Crepes to die for...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your coming from Calais then you could stop off at Mont St Michel for a night. The area beyond there around Cancal and St Malo is lovely. Inland Dinan is a fab town. All along the north coast from that area is very nice. On the south coast Quiberon and Arzon on the Golfe du Morbihan are nice. I would just start at St Malo area and slowly work my way around the coast. There are some nice places inland as well. No toll roads to worry about and you can either take it easy along the coast roads or if you need to you can blast down the motorway from one end to the other in a couple of hours.


----------



## chrisnkathie (Apr 18, 2006)

I suppose that most first timers will stick to the coast, but that would miss much of the best of Brittany.
Pont Aven, is nearly on the coast and a must although best to park on the Aire. A good museum dedicated to the Pont Aven Art School (Gaugin, Bernard etc) and the quay and forest walks.
If you have chance to visit Huelgoat you will wander on narrow paths amongst massive boulders and dense woods. This is where the French claim King Arthur lived, it is certainly a magical place. Also a walk or better still cycle almost anywhere along the banks of the Brest - Nantes canal is great, our personal favourite is to start and go either way from Chateauneuf de Faou. The only really touristy spot inland is the Medieval village of Locronan, you might recognise it as many Movies are filmed there.
Finally although I have never seen the UK version, the French version of Doc Martin is currently being filmed at Doelan sur Mer not far from Pont Aven.

Chris and Kathie.

ps We have been to Brittany at least once every one of the last 21 years.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never really understood the appeal of Brittany. Personally I would drive straight past the place and head a little further south and inland. You would get better weather, better scenery and more interesting places to see. I fully realise we are all different and like different things but my wife and I have been a couple of times for a few days, the last time this June. The coast is ok but not up to Cornwall, Pembroke, North Wales not even close to the west coast of Scotland, inland is pretty flat and well boring. The bit they call the pink granite coast is fine for a couple of days, Dinan and St. Malo worth a look, standing stones nothing like Stonehenge although their are a lot of them if you like looking at stones. Weather is a bit like Cornwall as well, unpredictable, this June we walked around Vannes in full waterproofs. Sorry to be so negative and others will have different views but this is how my wife and I see it, with so many fantastic place in France well within reach for a couple of weeks why Brittany?


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry double post, can i delete one?


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Brittany*

Hi,

Yep agree with everything thats been said. Personally, my favourite is the aire at Damgan, just south of Vannes. It fronts directly onto the beach, has water, waste and toilet dump. Cycle along the peninsular (2Km) and get fresh oysters, mussels and lobster at the end. You will be at the entrance to the gulf of morbihan. An Idilic spot......... out of season.

Keep em waxed...... Ned


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rupert1

I have been to every region in France and you have a point to an extent. There are some fantastic places to visit. The Rhone Alps, Pyrenees, Dordogne, Lot and Tarn to name but a few. These places are spectacular. However Brittany is also one of our favourite places and there are several reasons why I think its so popular

1. Its easy to get to
2. It has the largest selection of Aires (many free) in France
3. Easy to get around and no tolls.
4. I disagree about Cornwall many of the beaches in Brittany and little villages are just as nice and of course you can park pretty much where you like.
5. The people IMO are the friendliest in France
6. Its very safe in terms of wild camping or using Aires and just generally travelling about. I love the Alps and the Pyrenees but for some they could be a bit daunting.
7. Many motorhomers dont particularly want to be baking in 30+ temperatures, some of them are getting on a bit you know! We have had mixed weather but if you went where it was guaranteed great weather all the time you would miss the vast majority of Europe out.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes indeed Barryd  

But you forget to mention:-

8). The cuisine is arguably the best in France, especially if you like seafood.  Not that the rest of France would agree, but we have tried most of it several times! :wink: 

9). The people are fiercely proud of NOT being "French", which seems to make them extra friendly to foreign tourists . . . i.e. us!

10). Everybody should taste Kouign Amman before they peg out! :wink: 

11). It's very easy to escape the crowds and find a really unspoiled, genuine old France where the prices are halved and the quality of life is doubled. Just wander around inland, keeping clear of any towns you have ever heard of, and stop just about anywhere you fancy for 24 hours!!

Dave


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your help, plenty to go on. Maybe even see some of you there!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

stepps110 said:


> Thank you all for your help, plenty to go on. Maybe even see some of you there!


I could live there! We were going to go there in the winter and everyone said dont go as it will be miserable and cold. We went for a month in Dec/Jan to the south coast of England instead and wild camped in -12 temps and snow. This year I might give it a go if I have time, it cant be worse than that and I think its climate is influenced by the Gulf Stream like Cornwall, Ireland and west Scotland. It would be interesting to see what its like in the depths of Winter.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Do what we do, aim for Brittany but keep a beady eye on the Sky News weather sub-channel and hot-tail it South if it is going to get wet and windy.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In some respects we were lucky this winter on the south coast. No rain but a bit of snow and very cold but blue skies. I dont mind it being cold but if it rains constantly then its a pain. I dont think I will have time to head south this winter but Brittany is an easy drive.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Route?*

Than you all we have decided to head for Mont St Michel first from Calais then see what happens.
I believe the general advice is to avoid Rouen on the route down. Is that correct and if so any prefered routes?

thanks again


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Brittany is fabulous. The north coast is great but the west coast is even better (in my opinion) Carnac with its menhirs and monoliths, the Crozon peninsular and the Gulf of Morbihan. Superb!

If I could give you one piece of advice it would be this, buy the Michelin Green Guide, I don't think there's a finer guide book.

http://tinyurl.com/2us74al

It gives you suggested driving tours, history, geography, cuisine and every important tourist feature and town listed by a number of stars, so you know if a place is worth a drive or just worth it if you're passing.

We have one for almost every region of France (and other countries) and wouldn't leave home without it.


----------

